# National Cycle Challenge



## Copepod (Sep 1, 2016)

Register, cycle, log rides and perhaps win prizes during September - see https://www.lovetoride.net/


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks Copepod...seems like a good initiative.


----------

